
Ask HN: As an experienced dev how can I find iOS/macOS projects/teams to join - umurgdk
I&#x27;m doing backend and frontend development for approximately 10 years now, but recently (since last year) I want to get into more desktop and mobile development on apple platforms (ipad, ios, macos) and start working on my side projects (mainly desktop right now). But I think I would improve my skills on that topic much faster if I was working on real projects.<p>So I&#x27;m looking for small to medium green field projects to join. But I don&#x27;t know how can I find these kind of projects or teams to join. What do you do in these situations, where do you look?
======
ponyous
Are you looking to be paid or just get some experience?

I found out that if you want to form a new team, it's way easier to join
others with their ideas than to push your idea and convince others to work on
your stuff. I see tons of posts on some game dev subreddits, and people that
come with an idea seem to have a tougher time than the ones who are open to
finding it with a team. Consider this.

~~~
umurgdk
I would rather get paid for the sake of commitment. I'm not interested in
forming a team at the moment.

